# Rotala Species



## Will Hayward (Sep 2, 2007)

Are rotala indica and Rotala rotundifolis the exact same plant species?

If so, 

Why the name differences?
Why are some leaves listed as rotundifolia round? Is it just emersed growth?

And any more you want to tell me.

Thanks.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

No, they are different species. _R. rotundifolia_ has been erroneously called _R. indica_. See the PlantFinder for more information about the two species.

There seems to be some sort of error in the PlantFinder URL. I have copied it correctly, but it gives an error message.


----------



## Will Hayward (Sep 2, 2007)

Anymore info on the differences, and how to identify/differentiate them?

The info on APC's is largley incomplete.

Moreso I only found a profile for R.rotundifolia, and not R.indica...

thanks again, I am receiving R indica this week, and I've been questioning the identity of my own two different sourced r.indica

The images that come up on google image search are overlapping and indescisive.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

R. indica - the real stuff - has very round leaves in its submersed form, and upright, sturdy stems. R. rotundifolia has longer, thin leaves when submersed, and is more delicate and flowy (I know, it's a very scientific adjective) than R. indica. The true indica was originally introduced to the hobby under the (erroneous) name "Ammannia sp. 'Bonsai'" - it can be found here on the plantfinder.


----------



## Will Hayward (Sep 2, 2007)

The plant finder search didn't find that when I searched for "indica".

So I guess all my rotala's in question are rotundifolia. Will post pics when I've received the newest plant.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=317


----------

